
Show HN: Opensourceweekly.org – The best open source projects curated by hand - z0mbie42
https://opensourceweekly.org/issues/5
======
thecodrr
I don't see any "by hand" curation in the issue. It seems you are just another
website scraping GitHub trending data and just showing it differently.

~~~
z0mbie42
You are absolutely wrong.

Obviously the projects I pick may be popular (but some are just gems I found
while navigating the internet), but I pick them because I believe they can
make a positive impact on the world.

I invite you to read the past issues to change your mind.

You can read the source code or the commits of the website if you are
suspicious ;)
[https://gitlab.com/bloom42/open_source_weekly](https://gitlab.com/bloom42/open_source_weekly)

